# Engine chipped / Revo ?



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi , contemplating getting my TT Ultra chipped, Had my previous car (VW Scirocco) done with Revo softwear / anyone here recommend anyone better ?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't worry about Leopard, someone useful will be along in a second.... :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You're an evil man... Ted 

But just in case have a browse of this thread.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1323554


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

kennowaybino said:


> Hi , contemplating getting my TT Ultra chipped, Had my previous car (VW Scirocco) done with Revo softwear / anyone here recommend anyone better ?


I'd recommend ignoring anything Leopard has to say as it will always have an anti-tuning bias. However, it is worth being cautious of getting a car remapped whilst still in warranty. Might be best to understand your local dealers policy on it before going ahead. I haven't personally had an Audi tuned whilst still in warranty, but a friend has and it was actually arranged by the dealer when the car was brand new and before the car was delivered to him.

+1 for REVO BTW. I used quattrotech in St Ives for my previous car (3.0tdi A5).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , contemplating getting my TT Ultra chipped, Had my previous car (VW Scirocco) done with Revo softwear / anyone here recommend anyone better ?
> ...


I'd recommend ignoring anything skdotcom has to say as it will have a pro tuning bias :roll:
However it's worth noting you've suddenly become more cautious since your comment on the previous thread and the local dealers policy will have no weight when it comes to a claim.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a mtm fan, over its story and reliability, I live more relaxed with it!
Revo has maps very powerful and in these cases, a bit power in more is ok, but with the cv gave from revo, I doubt the car will live for long in one piece!
My opinion is not a technician explanation or the truth..just my impression!
Is easy to understand that increase the power with 40 cv is more reliable than 100 cv keeping all original parts, of course doing a map with an expert and not a common mechanic..in this case even 5 cv can break the car


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

leopard said:
 

> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > kennowaybino said:
> ...


Cautious? No. Balanced? Yes.


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

Go ahead with Revo.. It's a quality tuner  I'm running Revo Stage 1 map right now producing 320 hp and 440 nm torque on my 2.0T TT 8S..
Revo and APR both are insane tuners who have done tons of R&D on the cars they tune.

Make your choice based on tuner support in your area and based on the power figures they offer..

Try it! It's worth it  and I feel it's safe too  I have tuned many cars and have so far not faced any problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

As I sad, revo gives too much power..at this point my advice is mtm, 300cv and the map is invisible at Audi but the price is very visible!
Plus, mtm, like abt, are the official tuners for Audi and company so how they know these brands, no one else do..that's why are the most reliable and in many countries, don't invalidate the warranty


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank's for all your thoughts, Revo worked very well on my scirocco, also read on here that someone had a DTUK box , not heard any bad press with regards to Revo but was open to suggestions


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> As I sad, revo gives too much power..at this point my advice is mtm, 300cv and the map is invisible at Audi but the price is very visible!
> Plus, mtm, like abt, are the official tuners for Audi and company so how they know these brands, no one else do..that's why are the most reliable and in many countries, don't invalidate the warranty


A low powered map is not necessarily safer.
Plus.. As far as I'm aware.. MTM has a tuning box for the car.. Not a remap.. A tuning box isn't good for the engine at all..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My saying less power doesn't mean safer, I've already said that even few cv can damage the car but, not considering the mechanic, with the car's original parts, more cv you add and more risks you have!
This is a good start..then mtm a map and the box, I've had the box for the first 2/3 months then the map went out.. my car is a 03/2015
Anyway, not because I have it, but mtm and any are the best for Audi group..prices, warranty and invisible map talk for themselves


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Both mtm and abt offer invisible maps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes..always been invisibles these 2 brands..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sorry...no such thing as an invisible box,chip or map.

There might be a cloak but you'll have to ask H.P about this one.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The box:
Is placed next to the unit in the engine space and even if small and you can place where you want, cables are not long so...
pro, in case of service or something, you can remove it and then re-install again
Is not visible for audi computer but if they open the bonnet.....
cons, it's not perfect 100x100 like a map

The chip:
The tuner has to open the engine unit, remove the chip and place the new one, not visible at your eyes but visible for audi, if something goes wrong you throw away the unit and buy a new one..
If you need to go in Audi, the computer can see the map and obviously you can't say nothing, the unit was opened!

The map:
Completely invisible for Audi, reliable because mtm have access to all parameters

Obviously like any other map, if Audi needs to try your car can feel the difference! But this is for any mod!

After that, I had/have mtm on 5 cars and in all these years, never had problems with the car or the car dealer


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks ManuTT ill give it some thought mate, was budgeting around £500 for this mod, but really not sure of the cost


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Having spoken to a friend who has remapped his 2015 Golf GTI to 300bhp, I made enqs about the 1.8t TT, looks like 230ps should be do able. The Golf has been to a dealer for servicing since remapping without any problems. I'll post the name of the company and any results/costs once I find out.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyway, below the top and expensive mtm/abt, the only way is revo and apr.
Revo is very reliable but to me, could be visible even if they say is not! You need to add taxes and work so 600£ will be abou 850/900


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

This week, due to some things to do on my car, I'm gonna remove the mtm map and having the possibility to try the revo stage 1, I'll write my impressions..hoping the car will last enough!
as declared, 314cv (I assume with fuel 98 Ron) to 324cv (maybe with fuel 100 Ron), seems too much, but they have confirmed is possible with our tfsi because has some new parts than the older one and, in fact, even the revo installer said he requires a bit more time to a perfect set up.
Revo send the map but then, the installer has the possibility to change few parameters to adapt the map to the car and the driver..for instance, the same map on the Audi S1 will be set differently than the ours due the car weight or tyres size so the power will be released not in the same way..


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm looking between Revo or APR for to remap our car. APR tell that with RON 98 up to 315 hp(more or less the same that Revo). I think that both are very good softwares.

In one month I will to test APR software and I could to give my personnal opinion for to try to help us.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just remember EU and UK are completely different in terms of approach. AUK has "chosen" not to support chipping/tuning in any shape or form, where as other countries you can by those mods from Audi directly. You could wager the reason is the extended warranty UK cars get vs EU ones, but regardless of why, it does exist...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Igonher said:


> I'm looking between Revo or APR for to remap our car. APR tell that with RON 98 up to 315 hp(more or less the same that Revo). I think that both are very good softwares.
> 
> In one month I will to test APR software and I could to give my personnal opinion for to try to help us.


As you can see, even if they declare 304 or 314cv, the max peak is 298 with the dyno test...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

298 is the lowest peak you can reach using bad fuel, hot air and conditions not perfect for the engine..too heat, altitude etc..
The max power with 98/100ron is 324 but the average considering factors above, it's always around 310..314..
This time TT and TTS have same components and not like the mk2 where injectors, fuel pump and other few small things were different..
Up to 40cv with air box/intercooler and the tube after the turbo too narrow with more power..I'll find the correct word! Over the cv, the important part is the heat generated from the turbo and its gas exhaust that can damage it with the heat


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

News, our s-tronic can stand at....









I've quickly tried if everything was ok and results are very good!

















0-100 confirmed at 4,2 and torque from 440 to 470Nm


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> News, our s-tronic can stand at....


These figures are incorrect.

There's no way in this world that the six speed DSG can withstand 755 lbft of torque :lol:

Engine torque 13.4 NM ??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

13.4 was the value at a stop, min revs, don't worry about that..
Ok it can be odd but, if our stronic, the same from the mk2, could stand at 350Nm, why our TT has 380Nm as standard? And the TTs even more..
My idea is, it's all a legend the max torque..of course there is a limit, in fact if you want to go over 300 cv the advice is to change cluches, just to sleep well!
Then, if the torque is too much, stronic will cuts it for you if you don't do also the gearbox map


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The picture you posted shows 1024 NM which is a completely different ball game to 380 NM which is what the tts is specced at !!!!

The six speed DSG clutch packs are at the limit at around 400 llb ft/545 NM and that's not a reliable limit either.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The new 7gears can reach 550 Nm.. so, assuming 1024 can be too much, ok, I don't say you're not right, but considering our car is new and with more power than the mk2 and old tfsi, I think our limit is 550 Nm..
Or maybe that 1024 is only a limit where the clutch cut at all any engine power... there are many limits in our gearbox and if you reach a torque too high, you don't even notice the cut because stronic will reduce it as much as it wants..thing that with the stronic map it's very less invasive


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget...the DSG in the mk3 is the same as the one in the mk2.Nothing special here


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If so,Audi has put a gearbox on the mk3 that works with 70Nm over its limit...well done!
Don't you think that we don't know any part Audi changes?!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's an old design.It's probably been modified *slightly* and it's torque ceiling is probably around 450 NM / ~330ish llbft.

It will cope with the tts's standard power output,but it's longevity is numbered with a remap.It's like everything else on the car...it's not designed to sustain increased power output,that's why Audi are bringing out the RS.

Unfortunately there's no such thing as a free lunch...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyway, up to 320/330cv we can say is normal..over that power, there'll be consequences..!
That's why is better to change sim either parts..but I won't go for that road!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I prefer mtm -


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Always had and already have..mine is just a try..


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi ManuTT
I'm about to get my TTs and is thinking to get MTM tuning.

On their website there are two types, performance upgrade or cantronic upgrade.

In previous post you said MTM map is not detectable, is this the "MTM performance upgrade" option?

Does this mean I don't need to flash back to stock even when visiting Audi for maintenance?

Thanks!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You have to buy the performance upgrade, is the remap and it's not detectable.
Then, contacting them, you can ask in which countries they run the their warranty..now I don't remember specific conditions...here my dealer is friend with mtm so they don't consider the map at all and if there is the need, they flash the car the restore it...just to be very safe!
Any cantronic you see is the external module, our car has only the m-cantronic...v and f cantronic are modules for the max speed and for the suspensions or something like that in suv or big cars.

Normally the first step is only a remap, the second one comprehend downpipe exahust airbag etc..

You can also consider the cheaper Revo..but mtm will help better the car at low revs


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks MannTT

I'll go with MTM if it helps with lower revs, that's a big plus for daily driving.

I'm from Taiwan, local MTM dealer advises to use Cantronic if warranty is a concern.

If the map is not detectable, why don't they prompt mapping? :?:

When you say map not detectable, do you mean no TD1 code will be registered with Audi?



ManuTT said:


> You have to buy the performance
> upgrade, is the remap and it's not detectable.
> 
> You can also consider the cheaper Revo..but mtm will help better the car at low revs


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I know mtm is undetectable plus, in these my 6/7 years,maybe lucky, never had a problem in Audi..they don't check it, they have not reasons, you're a customer! Obviously you can't pretend to joke them saying you have some sort of problem and you didn't buy a remap!

Legend says external module are not good like a remap, I had it and I don't feel perceptible differences..but the fact that you can open the bonnet and remove it is great!
Plus, you can re-use it with a new car same engine


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I confirm for normal service or other operation on the car, also Revo has been undetectable, but it's always a where they have to go to fix a problem thing..

Regard the Revo map, I can say after some thousands of km, below 1900/2000rpm the car it's not very ready, stock map it's a bit ready even with less cv, but the great torque and long gears 4/5 very powerful after 70/80 km/h.
The reached torque is about 490Nm and 0-100 about 4,3 sec, always 100 octane fuel, mandatory if you choose the 100ron otherwise you can choose the classic 95ron

Adding downpipe and or air intake will give you some extra cv, 5/6 for the first one and about 15 for the second one but from 3700 rpm to the limit but increasing a bit the turbo lag at very low revs.
I'll return to mtm because I'm used to and since was not for free! But in my experience, I can give the advice to go with Revo without any doubt


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I confirm for normal service or other operation on the car, also Revo has been undetectable, but it's always a where they have to go to fix a problem thing..
> 
> Regard the Revo map, I can say after some thousands of km, below 1900/2000rpm the car it's not very ready, stock map it's a bit ready even with less cv, but the great torque and long gears 4/5 very powerful after 70/80 km/h.
> The reached torque is about 490Nm and 0-100 about 4,3 sec, always 100 octane fuel, mandatory if you choose the 100ron otherwise you can choose the classic 95ron
> ...


Manu you have the TT 2.0 petrol quattro or fwd?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Petrol Quattro..
For the fwd, power etc is the same but just a bit slower time talking..nothing that you can perceive


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I confirm for normal service or other operation on the car, also Revo has been undetectable, but it's always a where they have to go to fix a problem thing..
> 
> Regard the Revo map, I can say after some thousands of km, below 1900/2000rpm the car it's not very ready, stock map it's a bit ready even with less cv, but the great torque and long gears 4/5 very powerful after 70/80 km/h.
> The reached torque is about 490Nm and 0-100 about 4,3 sec, always 100 octane fuel, mandatory if you choose the 100ron otherwise you can choose the classic 95ron
> ...


Good to know you're having fun with a stage 1 map! I'm testing their Stage 2 map on my TT  330 hp till now.. but having ignition timing retardation, so they Made a new map for me.. no more ignition timing retardation  But need a more aggressive map.. new map is making a bit less power


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

he said stage 2 was ready even if is not on the web site...but stage 1 are 325cv, why stage 2 330?!
Normally Stage 2 are 10-15% of the cv with stage 1.
then, with stage 1 you can keep all other parts stock, stage 2 requires air intake, downpipe and if a bigger intercooler to save the turbo and avoid often high engine temperatures..anyway, with all these mods you'll have 380cv not less but I think, for safety reasons,change also the dsg clutches!


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd recommend the new APR Stage 1 software. It's absolutely phenomenal! My TTS is running APR stage 2 ECU Software Upgrade, APR TCU S-tronic Software upgrade with 3 phase launch control with a new intake, turbo inlet elbow, intercooler + downpipe and the car is running just over 410bhp just now.
When I was running Stage 1 it was at 376hbp.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

good..the brand depends from every person preferences...
important thing is that going for the stage 2, advised mod like yours, air intake, downpipe etc are done.

how you feel the clutch? I deduce it's ok at the moment since the car is new...it would be good have some feedback in the future around 50k km!


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have Revo stage 1 installed, absolutely happy with it, no problems at all for 6000+ kilometers. Visited dealer a couple of times for diagnostics and software update - they have not detected it. 0-100 in 4.3 seconds with heavy passenger, measured with Racelogic, 98 octane fuel.


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> good..the brand depends from every person preferences...
> important thing is that going for the stage 2, advised mod like yours, air intake, downpipe etc are done.
> 
> how you feel the clutch? I deduce it's ok at the moment since the car is new...it would be good have some feedback in the future around 50k km!


Yes all advised mod's were added from going from Stage 1 into Stage 2. The TCU DSG upgrade has dramatically helped the DSG keep up with the upgraded power now. Ran for 2500 miles at stage 2 - will report any problems back as they come.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> I have Revo stage 1 installed, absolutely happy with it, no problems at all for 6000+ kilometers. Visited dealer a couple of times for diagnostics and software update - they have not detected it. 0-100 in 4.3 seconds with heavy passenger, measured with Racelogic, 98 octane fuel.


which map did you choose? 95,98 or 100?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

gavinwilson26 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > good..the brand depends from every person preferences...
> ...


write some info for the downpipe and the intercooler..these are common parts unlinked to the map brand..


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> gavinwilson26 said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


I stayed with tuning brand and went for an APR Cast Inlet Downpipe Exhaust System for the new 4WD MQB platform, along with an APR intercooler. They work fantastically well so far


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I bet they're made together..


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> which map did you choose? 95,98 or 100?


98 one, they do not offer 100 here, and to be honest oil quality is crap in here, so they call the map that I have got '97'  I also like to travel a lot and 98 may not be available on some petrol station along the road, and they said that it is safe to fill 95 in case of emergency, just push gently on the throttle.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly, 98 low and 95 is ok at low revs and not for long..
The difference should be 10/15cv less so 305/310, not bad!
Instead I have 95 or 100 so I had to make a choice..a pricy one!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Revo stage 2 is officially out! 350cv only with the map so adding the mods talked above, we'll reach over 380cv..I believe about 400 on my experience..

torque available later again but then constant and the difference in cv will be noticed after 3500 until high revs..


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> I have Revo stage 1 installed, absolutely happy with it, no problems at all for 6000+ kilometers. Visited dealer a couple of times for diagnostics and software update - they have not detected it. 0-100 in 4.3 seconds with heavy passenger, measured with Racelogic, 98 octane fuel.


Hi Shaninnik:
Thanks for your info. When you say dealer did not detect it, do you mean there is no "TD1 Tag" appear in the system? Did you flash back to factory software before visiting dealer?

From what I read on other forums, VW is able to detect the chip-tuning with secret background scan. Your car will be marked "TD1" and all warranty related to engine are voided.

Obviously when there is no issue with engine / transmission, the dealer will not tell you because TD1 tag will not affect other parts of warranty.

VW is even able to detect piggy back systems when removed from abnormal reading of log, so I'll be very surprised to hear there is no TD1 appear with Reno map.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

sta0880 said:


> Shaninnik said:
> 
> 
> > I have Revo stage 1 installed, absolutely happy with it, no problems at all for 6000+ kilometers. Visited dealer a couple of times for diagnostics and software update - they have not detected it. 0-100 in 4.3 seconds with heavy passenger, measured with Racelogic, 98 octane fuel.
> ...


Would be very interested to know this too...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've explained this thing somewhere here..Revo map is not an overwrite, it's a map over the stock so Audi reads normal parameters..unless the have to dig deep on the engine unit for some problem..
If they need and want, they can find also a single bit you ticked then unticked


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

sta0880 said:


> Thanks for your info. When you say dealer did not detect it, do you mean there is no "TD1 Tag" appear in the system? Did you flash back to factory software before visiting dealer?


No, I have not rolled-back to stock as it was unplanned visit.

Revo said to me that it is only possible to detect their map if Audi will do full ONLINE diagnostics (they connect your car to computer and it then checks all the bits with the server in Germany). They advice me, however, to roll-back to stock software before visiting dealer for something more serious than oil change. They do roll-back for free so it is just a 15 min procedure.

I am more than happy with the map, and to be honest, I think that it is a crime to leave it at stock map - car has so much potential! 8)


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Two days I drive with chip mtm. I have 1st stage with power 363.6hp and 466 torque. 
Full open flap on all drive select mode and I am happy -


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Do Revo do a map for the mk3 Tts, I spoke with them last week and there some time away from releasing it yet.
I'm a bit puzzled I know they do a revo for the standard TT.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

with mtm I have less cv and torque too than revo..but the difference is not so noticeable..but is very more progressive and linear! someone likes it and someone not..
in the stage 2 the kit includes only the downpipe


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> Revo said to me that it is only possible to detect their map if Audi will do full ONLINE diagnostics (they connect your car to computer and it then checks all the bits with the server in Germany).


If I'm really bad luck that needs to have warranty for Engine or Transmission, that means Audi needs to do full ONLINE scan, correct?

So if it is not detectable during normal oil service, that's ok but doesn't mean much. We want to make sure it will NOT BE DETECTABLE if there is a warranty claim that requires dealer to do FULL ONLINE diagnostics.

Hi Shaninnik, can you check with your Revo dealer about this question?

On Revo webpage
http://www.revotechnik.com/support/sales/is-revo-software-undetectable



Revo said:


> Our recommendation to all our dealers is to make the vehicle owner aware that their warranty will be affected if they have software installed on their vehicle; this isn't anything new as we've never claimed software is undetectable however prior to the new main dealer systems Revo software did tend to go unnoticed.


I really wonder what does "prior to the new main dealer systems Revo tend to go unnoticed" means.. How to know if our dealer has new main systems?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think something's not clear here...
Talking only about these known brands, Revo abt mtm etc.,the map is only visible with a deep scan in the engin unit, or if some parameters are checking live with engine on but obviously only in case of problems related to the engine that's why is advised to put back the stock map or better, remove the tuner's map.

I have to remember, the unit, have a sort of gauge counter that count how many attempts are done to any unit..if you do 3 maps, it'll change 3 and so on..Audi won't care about that number because it can also be changed by Audi with some updates even if not specifically related with the engine unit so, if you want an invisible map, buy like I did, an mtm external module and every 2.0 TFSI you buy, you can transfer it there.

You have the same effect of the mtm map because maps on these new cars, are only flashed above the original like the module but, you can remove it just with a connector.
I also have here, and had in other cars the normal map but only because I never go in Audi and hope never will!


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> he said stage 2 was ready even if is not on the web site...but stage 1 are 325cv, why stage 2 330?!
> Normally Stage 2 are 10-15% of the cv with stage 1.
> then, with stage 1 you can keep all other parts stock, stage 2 requires air intake, downpipe and if a bigger intercooler to save the turbo and avoid often high engine temperatures..anyway, with all these mods you'll have 380cv not less but I think, for safety reasons,change also the dsg clutches!


Coz power depends on driving conditions such as temp and fuel quality. Here in India, I have very hot ambient temps and bad fuel.. hence the reduced power 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So,just to understand, you have the 98 map? Power should be about 315 isn't it?!
Adding 10% and here your power..I didn't know your situation..damn!


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> So,just to understand, you have the 98 map? Power should be about 315 isn't it?!
> Adding 10% and here your power..I didn't know your situation..damn!


I have 2 maps, 93 and 97.. 97 is good but it causes knocks. So 93 map makes 330.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What a shame..you should prepare the fuel by yourself ahaha 
You can cause several damages with low fuel and a hug map in just few thousands of km..


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> What a shame..you should prepare the fuel by yourself ahaha
> You can cause several damages with low fuel and a hug map in just few thousands of km..


My crew has actually developed a new additive.. it makes our fuel almost as good as 100 octane RON (TESTED) but it's not always possible to run it.

I'm constantly monitoring the timing, retardation and all such parameters.. it helps me figure out what the car likes and what it doesn't. No harm will come to the engine coz I'm logging engine data constantly using VCDS. If anything is going wrong, I can see it instantly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand but it's a bit annoying driving like that..I would be anxious any time I drive...


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I understand but it's a bit annoying driving like that..I would be anxious any time I drive...


See.. you do a map.. you log in a few diff conditions.. if all ok then you drive normally.. otherwise u go back onto previous map.. really doesn't need as much monitoring as you think


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok but just knowing that I have a 100map and if in case of emergency I use a 95ron keeping low revs, it makes me worried!!


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there not a map for the 1.8 yet?

Just been on Revo and they only seem to have options for the 2.0?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

With Revo, you should check at your local dealer because they have any updates before the website


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Done a stage 2 by mtm and my friend with Revo on his golf 7..same engine.
Mtm is very constant and linear with few points where you can ask some sort of changes, fuel, kind of torque..

Revo actually has 2 kind of maps for each stage, but on these new cars there is no more the possibility to change some parameters like timing fuel boost, Revo has simplified them depending from the kind of fuel used.

Both are downloaded online in the car for few MB!

The two kind of maps are linear accelerator and normal,in the linear, the turbo will push constantly from its minimum pressure to its max related to the speed..the torque is always the same but if you flat out instantly, you won't be be kicked into your seat!
With the normal accelerator instead, the driving it's like standard but very powered!

Revo is updating a lot of things on its maps, after its sps system where with the obd you can select the kind of map you want use, with the new MMI and the same system in the vw(actually available only for vw), there is a new menu called Revo in the MMI menu!! So entering there you can choose which map to use without the old obd!
They say will soon land also for Audi..

Negative notes, both brands don't have the red zone moving when the car is cold but have an electronic limit for the turbo so the car will cut power until the correct exercise temperatures!

Price is quite different, only 60€ for the upgrade If you already have stage 1 for Revo... the well known 2200€ for mtm like the stage 1!
Obviously, over the kind of brand and its developing, mtm will be always superior but I can vouch for Revo after almost 10.000km on my car and 30.000 my friend with the golf.

I forgot, the power...I had a TTrs before..I can say, who knows engines will notice the difference with a cylinder in less, it's like having the power but with a leash..otherwise it's a beast! I shit my self on a little bend, 2nd gear and luckily with TC on..but I felt a big kick from the Quattro on the rear but the car was already went south!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I hope they make it a hidden menu in Audi MMI so it won`t be so obvious for the dealer..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's an optional so you have it if you pay it...once installed, you'll have the hypothetic problem with Audi..and to install/remove it you have to go the the revo dealer (for free)


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Manu as someone that had both revo and mtm on his TT,I wonder which one do you recommend(mtm probably) and why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

I dont recommend mtm.

Had the top of the line mtm package (previous owner spent somewhere near 12k with them) on my old RS but the car had issues. Much lower than quoted power 500hp.

Only got sorted when I fitted a larger front mount intercooler and had MRC custom map the car. Car ran like a dream since then with the full power and driveability.

mtm = overpriced crap IMO.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm objective so don't consider myself opinion..and, starting from the principle that a map, even if light or from a good tuner, it's an hidden thing that we can't control, or know what happen in the engine..
I'm used to mtm because having expensive cars, it was the best choice since it's the official tuner but it has a price!
After years, tuner like apr and revo have made a bit progress and now my advice is also for revo..it's a reliable company and if you do step by step as they ask and mostly you do a detailed maintenance of your car, there won't be problems.
For example, oil every 25k, sparks 40k, warm the engine oil until 80/90 before push hard, cool out before turn the car off etc...
mtm knows these engines like no one else..Revo is behind and is evolving..and is making a lot of clients because the upgrades cost o lo the difference from the previous stage..thing that isn't so with mtm..thousand of money every time!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Revo stage 3 is out, and for free! as the email says!
so resuming:

Stage 1 230 hp ---> 314 hp (normal fuel) / 334 hp (high fuel)
370 Nm ---> 434 / 488 Nm
speed limit removed

Stage 2 323 hp (nf) / 353 hp (hf) (bigger air intake and downpipe mandatory)
447 Nm / 508 Nm
brake pedal won't void the accelerator pedal if pressed together
turbo is limited until the oil temperature reaches 80 °c
speed limit removed

Stage 1 & 2 update
optimisation of the torque distribution
brake pedal won't void the accelerator pedal if pressed together
turbo is limited until the oil temperature reaches 80 °c
speed limit removed
*Oil cooler valve opens at a lower temperature, this helps engine oil to start cooling quicker* very helping!
*Lower Torque file available for manual gearboxes* since manual gearbox are very problematic with high torque
*Higher Torque file available for DSG and manual vehicles with uprated clutches* yay!

and for who has stage 1 and 2 *it's free!!*


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Manu-neutral or not if there was Zero cost to you and you had the option of MTM or Revo which would you choose?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Revo stage 3 is out, and for free! as the email says!
> so resuming:
> 
> Stage 1 230 hp ---> 314 hp (normal fuel) / 334 hp (high fuel)
> ...


Not sure stage 3 is out yet manu, from what i read on the email is they have updated stage 1 with torque files, oil temp safety and oil cooler valve. Speed limit removal.

Seems stage 2 now is only for downpipe and intake no other benefits as stage 1 has the features except left foot breaking

Im pretty sure stage 3 will have alot more power and require more internals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's a bit a mysterious email..anyway we take it as an update so I suggest to do it! then if the stage 3 will come up like the golf 7, I think there'll be the need of a bigger turbo..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Manu-neutral or not if there was Zero cost to you and you had the option of MTM or Revo which would you choose?


you mean the update or mtm and revo at the same price?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I mean going down the tuning route and all things were equal such as price and warranty what do you believe to be best?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Demessiah is back said:


> I dont recommend mtm.
> 
> Had the top of the line mtm package (previous owner spent somewhere near 12k with them) on my old RS but the car had issues. Much lower than quoted power 500hp.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with you. I have had mtm tuning as TTS as other audi cars. People in mtm know what do and do it well. 
On the other side people who has engine tuning must follow rules after ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

my thought is the same since 2007, mtm..overpriced is true, but it's the same if you consider abt..ok are the bigger brands but are the only two that know any bit of the VW group so the reliability of their products is unbeatable.
then, nowadays, as I said, revo is the only one who has made a lot of progress so revo would be my second choice...as I did when I tried it.

remember that, any car is different, even the same engine..and any car has its problem electronic or else..so when tuning it, the outcome could be perfect or not..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I get that, I wouldn't touch my car under warranty anyway just interested to know the preferred route should I keep this one


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

come on----don't wait so much! you can undo the map in any case and it's an easy mod a simple map..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Let me get the keys first 

After driving about in the other halfs civic for the last couple of months the TTS is going to feel like a rocket initially!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Let me get the keys first
> 
> After driving about in the other halfs civic for the last couple of months the TTS is going to feel like a rocket initially!


No revo map for TTS as of yet. TT on revo 0-60 4.1 seconds  faster than amgA45 to 60

Not sure what they could get out of a TTS as its same engine wouldnt have thought it would be much more tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Abt as an example mention 370HP or 400HP with a downpipe and sports cat


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Imagine what they could do with the RS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think considering our s-tronic and the engine, the TT and TTs can't go over 400hp with downpipe and intercooler..then, if you want to start to change other parts, of course you can go over 400 but I don't think the car will last for a year!

the rs is supposed to reaches about 550 at leat..

with the TTs the situation is different, starting from 310, with same engine/turbo,the only stage 1 will need the downpipe..


----------

